# Supreme Court Justice Scalia Dead



## Prepper News (Jan 17, 2016)

Senior U.S. Supreme Court Associate Justice Antonin Scalia found dead at West Texas ranch - San Antonio Express-News


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Oh my, may His Honor RIP


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Can we hold off an Obama appointment until after the election. We are screwed.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> Can we hold off an Obama appointment until after the election. We are screwed.


Unless Obama agrees to make Hillary's problems "go a way" in exchange for appointment after he leaves office.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

If Obama or Hillary appoints the next Justice the 2nd is gone . All Obama needed was one vote he now has it.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Ryan better hold his ground on any court approval, if congress folds it's game over


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Prayers headed up for the Judge..his family and friends. Very sad day for the country. Very upright and pro leo type guy.


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

My friend and all friends on this board...we are all here sharing ideas, common thought, and kabitzing because we know the game is nearly over as it is. This is just one part of the bigger picture. Deep in our hearts we knew that perhaps this day might come. And there will be other chips that fall against us and some that fall for us. For now, all we can do is watch, wait, and prepare.

I'm off to grab some ammo before the news spreads and people start connecting the dots. Yes...I'm gonna be "that" guy. Normally I'm not, but this time I am.

Godspeed.



rstanek said:


> Ryan better hold his ground on any court approval, if congress folds it's game over


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

You should see some of the disgusting stuff libtards are posting on instagram under the hastag #scalia.



neonoah said:


> Such an Arab administration - glibtards think they are going to a par-tee where they never have to worry about anything again.
> At least part of it I can see.
> It's a matter of all these other quiet and unseen folks who can have influence and throw wrenches and foil evil plans. Several evil plans have been foiled already
> Or he's the "Ferdinand". The assassination that starts world War and civil war here first?
> This is potentially a pivotal power play and I wonder how the "echoes and aftershocks" will play out....


----------



## Prepper News (Jan 17, 2016)

yeah, I'm pretty sick to my stomach right now.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

How )$&@ed are we now? The GOP Congress does not want to oppose the liberal agenda. Capitulation will be the watch word on Capitol Hill.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

neonoah said:


> Such an Arab administration - glibtards think they are going to a par-tee where they never have to worry about anything again.
> At least part of it I can see.
> It's a matter of all these other quiet and unseen folks who can have influence and throw wrenches and foil evil plans. Several evil plans have been foiled already
> Or he's the "Ferdinand". The assassination that starts world War and civil war here first?
> This is potentially a pivotal power play and I wonder how the "echoes and aftershocks" will play out....


All reports are that His Honor was in good health


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Likely we will soon see how much power 5 of 9 has.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I see a huge chasm forming along the Mason Dixon Line again. Down here we have clung to our old ways. God, country, music, guns, work and respect. We are stupid I guess and still hold these things in high regard. I call ladies Ma'am, older men sir and expect the same from kids. With Antonin gone, SCOTUS and by extension the rest of the country is stacked against us. We have been turning the other cheek an awful lot under this administration. Now it feels like we are just being bullied into capitulation because of our good nature. 

"If God be with us, then who can stand against us?"


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Mosinator762x54r said:


> You should see some of the disgusting stuff libtards are posting on instagram under the hastag #scalia.


it is enough to make you sick... the lack of common courtesy is pathetic...


----------



## Prepper News (Jan 17, 2016)

Don't ever expect the commenters at Zero Hedge to beat around the bush...

Supreme Court Justice Antonin Scalia Found Dead At West Texas Ranch | Zero Hedge


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

We are worried now that the 2nd amendment will disappear, the libs have been slowly eroding the Constitution as it is, that is why we have the right to bear arms, depending on how everything unfolds because of the loss of an American hero, lets not what he has done for this country pass with him, I would be surprised if he is replaced before the next election, that is why it's more important than ever to vote and vote wisely. God Bless the United States of America.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

rstanek said:


> Ryan better hold his ground on any court approval, if congress folds it's game over


you really believe that limpt dick will hold anything?


----------



## BuckB (Jan 14, 2016)

rstanek said:


> Ryan better hold his ground on any court approval, if congress folds it's game over


Ryan has nothing to say about it. He is Speaker of the House. The House of Representatives is not involved in confirming Justices.

Mitch McConnell is the Senate Majority Leader and is the one you should be worried about. On second thought, do not worry. We already know he will fold like a cheap suit.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I know the few things I have had on the back of my mind wish list. Those I was in no hurry to spend disposable cash on will get moved to the head of the line. In fact I will likely be shopping tomorrow.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

BuckB said:


> Ryan has nothing to say about it. He is Speaker of the House. The House of Representatives is not involved in confirming Justices.
> 
> Mitch McConnell is the Senate Majority Leader and is the one you should be worried about. On second thought, do not worry. We already know he will fold like a cheap suit.


How I hope and pray you are wrong, . . . nothing personal, . . . just the statement you made.

For once, . . . he needs a backbone.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

"Today our country lost an unwavering champion of a timeless document that unites each of us as Americans. Justice Scalia's fidelity to the Constitution was rivaled only by the love of his family: his wife Maureen his nine children, and his many grandchildren. Through the sheer force of his intellect and his legendary wit, this giant of American jurisprudence almost singlehandedly revived an approach to constitutional interpretation that prioritized the text and original meaning of the Constitution. Elaine and I send our deepest condolences to the entire Scalia family.

“The American people should have a voice in the selection of their next Supreme Court Justice. Therefore, this vacancy should not be filled until we have a new President.”

Mitch Mconnell


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Geez the man isn't even dead a day and obummer has a press conference wanting to hurry up and place a new judge. "It's his constitutional duty".


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

I don't see the spineless little $hit$ in the house or senate doing much to stop a new appointee. Maybe put on a little show for the masses, but in reality I don't think they will put up much of a fight. We may be screwed.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

I've got real mixed feeling on this one guys n gals. I don't like Obama or his policies or his appointments anymore than the rest of you but I'm also a firm believer in the Constitution. The Constitution is the one thing that holds this nation together, its neither conservative nor liberal and it doesn't change with time, the Constitution is the backbone of this great experiment. 

According to the Constitution the president has the authority to appoint judges which also means supreme court judges, I know it sucks that not only do we have a liberal doing this we have an extreme liberal doing this. We have a man who's stated his intention is to fundamentally change the United States, a man who's opinions on gun control are not exactly secret. Not only this we have a president who's only significant achievement is going to be shredded in January when a conservative president with 2 conservative houses of congress demolish the Affordable Care Act. Make no mistake he wants to leave his mark and nominating a supreme court justice is his last a best chance. It sucks for the American people it really does.

I still remember my anger and frustration though when the coin was flipped the other way and Bush was trying to get John Roberts and Harriet Miers later Samuel Alito appointed with backlash from the Democrats. I thought it was in bad taste then and despite my distaste for Obama its in bad taste now although I'm sure turnabout is going to happen without a doubt.

The important lesson here is be careful who you vote for. I was against Obama from day 1 and this is the moment I truly dreaded where he could have an impact on our lives far after we voted him out of office.


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

This great jurist is in a far better place. My prayers go to his family for their loss. My prayers also go to us, because we are screwed. We can not win this, due to the president will do a "Recess Appointment". I know he is chomping at the bit. He is so giddy he is probably pissing on himself. 
I was leaving the range when I heard the news and I thought "I better start burying my guns". He was supposed to be in good health, as a health care provider, we know "Supposed To's" aren't always reliable. If Obama had his way he would probably appoint himself justice.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

I had to close twitter, half the crap thats posted under #scalia is utterly disgusting and is posted by failures of humanity


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Urinal Cake said:


> you really believe that limpt dick will hold anything?


Speaker RINO will do Soteros bidding.

Anybody thinking maybe his death was from UNnatural causes?


----------



## Prepper News (Jan 17, 2016)

Scalia: 'Kidding yourself' if you think internment camps won't return - Washington Times


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

NotTooProudToHide said:


> According to the Constitution the president has the authority to appoint judges which also means supreme court judges...


Article 2, Section 2, Clause 2:
"...by and with the Advice *and Consent* of the Senate, shall appoint Ambassadors, other public Ministers and Consuls, Judges of the supreme Court..."
The president has the authority to put forth a nominee for appointment, but that power is not final. Thank God those men had the foresight to instantiate "checks and balances" where they did.
It used to be up to the state legislatures to hold their senators' feet to the fire, but that responsibility falls to us now that their election is a popularity contest.
Do your duty, CITIZENS! Contact yours, mine, theirs, and ours. Let them know you will not accept another Obama appointee. No compromise, no dealings, no threats.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Longest a Justice appointment has been held up is 125 days , unlikely they will be able to hold it off a year. Buy your guns now and hide them well.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Prediction: Justice Ginsberg had a stent put in her bleeding heart last night. She will be encouraged to step down for health reasons creating two vacancies that Obama will fill before his term is over. If not, maybe the ol' gal will hang on long enough for the next POTUS to take office then give up the ghost. That would bring balance once again to SCOTUS.

If Ginsberg steps down now, we are forever screwed.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

csi-tech said:


> Prediction: Justice Ginsberg had a stent put in her bleeding heart last night. She will be encouraged to step down for health reasons creating two vacancies that Obama will fill before his term is over. If not, maybe the ol' gal will hang on long enough for the next POTUS to take office then give up the ghost. That would bring balance once again to SCOTUS.
> 
> If Ginsberg steps down now, we are forever screwed.


 You are correct. I going shopping in about 2 hours.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> You are correct. I going shopping in about 2 hours.


Me too, I'm looking for a G20. If I find a nice AR 308 receiver DPMS compatible I'm in for that as well.

Ammo
Mags
Parts

^^^ always on the list

Happy shopping !


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

It's a sad day for the Constitution, the Bill of Rights, and our country. I don't hold much hope that the senate will develop a backbone. They will fold like they always do. Once they get rid of 2A you can kiss the rest goodbye. It would appear that, as Benjamin Franklin feared, we could not keep our republic.

A Bill of Rights is what the people are entitled to against every government, and what no just government should refuse, or rest on inference.
Thomas Jefferson


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Things to do list:
1. Sell Ruger stock
2. Buy weapons of the type to be the first banded


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Kauboy said:


> Article 2, Section 2, Clause 2:
> "...by and with the Advice *and Consent* of the Senate, shall appoint Ambassadors, other public Ministers and Consuls, Judges of the supreme Court..."
> The president has the authority to put forth a nominee for appointment, but that power is not final. Thank God those men had the foresight to instantiate "checks and balances" where they did.
> It used to be up to the state legislatures to hold their senators' feet to the fire, but that responsibility falls to us now that their election is a popularity contest.
> Do your duty, CITIZENS! Contact yours, mine, theirs, and ours. Let them know you will not accept another Obama appointee. No compromise, no dealings, no threats.


Your right but the political pressure for blocking a nomination especially if its a moderate is going to be overwhelming. The DNC's campaign will hammer the GOP about partisan politics and refusing to work across the isle in every state where there's a seat being contested and it could be enough to destroy the GOP majority in Congress even if they get the presidency this time around.

What I think will happen is Obama is going to put up the most liberal choice he can so Mcconnell and crew with thump their chests and refuse to affirm creating a big political stink over it. When it gets closer to November when people are sick of hearing about it and politics in general he will put up a left leaning moderate candidate in hopes that the stink continues then claim he tried and the GOP won't play ball.

I don't have to worry, McConnell and Rand Paul are my senators so theres no way they're going to affirm but for those of you with guys on the fence you should take Kauboys advice and get to emailing or writing.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

RIP Judge ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, my prayers are with his family ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, as far as the rest of the of what's been posted on this thread you all are wrong and disrespectful to the Judge ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,post you comments on another thread ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, AND IF I PISSED IN YOUR CORN FLAKES SO BE IT ....................................


----------



## luminaughty (Dec 16, 2014)

Our Bill of Rights and Constitution are not written to put limits on the citizens. They were written specifically to limit the power of the federal government. The federal government was never granted the power to limit or take away the citizens rights. That being said it should be easy to understand ANY infringement on our Second Amendment Rights as well as all others is UNCONSTITUTIONAL. It is no different than the government censoring your right to free speech or telling you who or where you may worship. Over the years through government influenced schools, misinformation, and just laziness on the part of American citizens WE have convinced ourselves that the government has the authority to regulate and limit our "God Given Rights". The misconception that the government can make policies and laws for the "so called greater good" is just that a MISCONCEPTION. The government can not legally and Constitutionally restrict or limit your right to keep and bear arms just as it does not have the authority to force citizens to buy health insurance. Our nation has strayed FAR away from the form of government it was founded with. People must decide when enough is enough. If we keep looking for ways around unconstitutional laws instead of resisting tyranny as the founders of our nation did soon we will have lost all our rights and freedom. Citizens can stock up on all the firearms, ammo, food, and other survival supplies they want. If they do nothing to resist the tyranny it will have been nothing more than a temporary solution and the end result with be living under a tyrannical government and the loss of you and your families freedom. The government is granted its power by the CONSENT of the governed and that consent maybe withdrawn at any time when the government no longer SERVES the citizens. Choose a side. Even though our government has been on a slow and steady path towards tyranny for many generations it is THIS generation who will see the worst of the worst and the largest scale attempt to destroy America and all its values. This is not just a battle to preserve your freedoms but a battle to preserve and restore the freedoms for our future generation.


----------



## Rogue2 (Feb 14, 2016)

Mad Trapper said:


> Anybody thinking maybe his death was from UNnatural causes?


Yes....



> A federal official, who asked not to be named, said there was no evidence of foul play and it appeared that Scalia died of natural causes.
> U.S. Supreme Court Justice Antonin Scalia found dead at West Texas ranch - San Antonio Express-News


I have very little trust in the testimony of "unnamed federal officials", much less named ones. Furthermore, how does he know? The body isn't even cold yet and there hasn't been any investigation and yet here we have the feds saying no evidence of foul play and he died of natural causes. Again, no investigation yet and no autopsy. That is really strange. Moreover, I did not hear, prior to his passing, that Scalia was in poor health at 79. And he would have to be in good health if he was going on hunting trips. It is hard to believe such a man would "suddenly die" at such an extraordinarily convenient time for the establishment power elite.

For now, this one gets filed in the red drawer along with the one on Andrew Breitbart, Michael Hastings, and Vince Foster. Too many "unfortunate accidents" lately for it all to be coincidence, if you ask me.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Rogue2 said:


> Yes....
> 
> I have very little trust in the testimony of "unnamed federal officials", much less named ones. Furthermore, how does he know? The body isn't even cold yet and there hasn't been any investigation and yet here we have the feds saying no evidence of foul play and he died of natural causes. Again, no investigation yet and no autopsy. That is really strange. Moreover, I did not hear, prior to his passing, that Scalia was in poor health at 79. And he would have to be in good health if he was going on hunting trips. It is hard to believe such a man would "suddenly die" at such an extraordinarily convenient time for the establishment power elite.
> 
> For now, this one gets filed in the red drawer along with the one on Andrew Breitbart, Michael Hastings, and Vince Foster. Too many "unfortunate accidents" lately for it all to be coincidence, if you ask me.


"Arkancide!"


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

I concur and agree. The thing is that every day there is an encroachment on these rights. And if they don't get you now they will get you later.

Just look at the Cliven Bundy situation. If there indeed are 60-something warrants for patriots that stood with Bundy TWO YEARS AGO...then there is yet another overreach in progress. And a message being sent. That once the government can get the litmus test to favor them in the media on the topic (i.e. shooting Lavoy Finicum with little public outcry) then they can move on pretty much whatever they want without recourse.



luminaughty said:


> Our Bill of Rights and Constitution are not written to put limits on the citizens. They were written specifically to limit the power of the federal government. The federal government was never granted the power to limit or take away the citizens rights. That being said it should be easy to understand ANY infringement on our Second Amendment Rights as well as all others is UNCONSTITUTIONAL. It is no different than the government censoring your right to free speech or telling you who or where you may worship. Over the years through government influenced schools, misinformation, and just laziness on the part of American citizens WE have convinced ourselves that the government has the authority to regulate and limit our "God Given Rights". The misconception that the government can make policies and laws for the "so called greater good" is just that a MISCONCEPTION. The government can not legally and Constitutionally restrict or limit your right to keep and bear arms just as it does not have the authority to force citizens to buy health insurance. Our nation has strayed FAR away from the form of government it was founded with. People must decide when enough is enough. If we keep looking for ways around unconstitutional laws instead of resisting tyranny as the founders of our nation did soon we will have lost all our rights and freedom. Citizens can stock up on all the firearms, ammo, food, and other survival supplies they want. If they do nothing to resist the tyranny it will have been nothing more than a temporary solution and the end result with be living under a tyrannical government and the loss of you and your families freedom. The government is granted its power by the CONSENT of the governed and that consent maybe withdrawn at any time when the government no longer SERVES the citizens. Choose a side. Even though our government has been on a slow and steady path towards tyranny for many generations it is THIS generation who will see the worst of the worst and the largest scale attempt to destroy America and all its values. This is not just a battle to preserve your freedoms but a battle to preserve and restore the freedoms for our future generation.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

The man was a gate keeper. He is now gone and the gate may well be opened. We can not dwell on yesterday we must look forward. Each is free to decide how they feel it will effect this country and their own lives.
What I see does not look good for many of us. I did purchase two AR 15 this morning. There may be plenty of time yet, I am not waiting. Rights as we have know them are threatened . No one can argue 5 of 9 make all the rules in the end.


----------



## Prepper News (Jan 17, 2016)

Rogue2 said:


> For now, this one gets filed in the red drawer along with the one on Andrew Breitbart, Michael Hastings, and Vince Foster. Too many "unfortunate accidents" lately for it all to be coincidence, if you ask me.


Other questionable deaths...

Steve Bridges, Tom Clancy, Michael Cormier (Breitbart's coroner), Loretta Fuddy, Chris Kyle, Ibragim Todashev, etc I could keep going.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Justice Scalia was a good man and brilliant at law. I am sorry to say that President Obama, will nominate his successor, and have him seated before next January.
And I can assure you, his replacement won't be as smart or as freedom loving.


----------



## Prepper News (Jan 17, 2016)

neonoah said:


> Cibolo Creek Ranch owner recalls Scalia?s last hours in Texas - San Antonio Express-News
> 
> I know I ALWAYS sleep with a pillow over my head. A must!


Just saw on Drudge. Unreal. They just seem to mention the pillow in passing half way down the page....like everyone sleeps that way.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

It also mentions that his bed clothes were "unwrinkled". Brings new meaning to "sleep like the dead".


----------



## Prepper News (Jan 17, 2016)

Poll: 79% Suspect ?Foul Play? in Death of Antonin Scalia » Alex Jones' Infowars: There's a war on for your mind!


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

We will never know the truth


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

None of it matters.
The Tea Party will cockblock Obama from appointing a replacement until Trump is in the house.
But it could all backfire if Bernie beats the Donald.


The next president will very likely have 3 more replacements to choose.


----------



## Prepper News (Jan 17, 2016)

Ralph Rotten said:


> None of it matters.
> The Tea Party will cockblock Obama from appointing a replacement until Trump is in the house.
> But it could all backfire if Bernie beats the Donald.
> 
> The next president will very likely have 3 more replacements to choose.


Sure they will. The pillow message was sent.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

10-9?


----------



## essdub (Feb 13, 2016)

Ralph Rotten said:


> None of it matters.
> The Tea Party will cockblock Obama from appointing a replacement until Trump is in the house.
> But it could all backfire if Bernie beats the Donald.
> 
> The next president will very likely have 3 more replacements to choose.


Bernie beats the Donald? I'm afraid that the whole race will play out like Iowa or the entire last presidential election. It won't matter how most people vote if it's already decided it's another Bush vs Clinton. 
Hope I'm wrong


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

I was expecting a battlle of the dynasties (Bush v Clinton) but the way things are moving it really looks like Trump v Sanders.
Actually, I look forward to the debates. Hillary's voice grates on my nerves like Rap music. But both Trump and Sanders are pretty smart so the debates will be like a pay-per-view bout.


----------

